# Shrimp Creole



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

First time i've cooked it and boy was it good

The rue








Everything but shrimp stock








Finished diner


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks GREAT!

Recipe?

Jim


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

*The shellfish stock and good rue are the key for sure*



*PREP TIME:* 1 Hour
*SERVES:* 6 



*INGREDIENTS:*

3 pounds 21-25 count shrimp, peeled and de-veined 
3/4 cup vegetable oil 
3/4 cup flour 
1 cup chopped onions 
1 cup chopped celery 
1 cup chopped bell pepper 
2 tbsps diced garlic 
2 cups tomato sauce 
1 cup diced tomatoes 
1-1/2 quarts shellfish stock(see recipe) 
1 cup chopped green onions 
½ cup chopped parsley 
salt and cracked black pepper to taste 
dash of Louisiana Gold Pepper Sauce 
*METHOD:*
The flavor of this dish will be greatly enhanced by the use of a rich shrimp stock. This may be done by boiling the shrimp shells in shellfish stock to achieve a concentrated flavor. In a two gallon heavy-bottomed sauce pan, heat oil over medium high heat. Using a wire whisk, add flour, stirring constantly, until light brown roux is achieved. Add onions, celery, bell pepper and garlic and sauté until vegetables are wilted, approximately three to five minutes. Add tomato sauce and diced tomatoes and blend well into roux mixture. Slowly add shellfish stock, a little at a time, stirring constantly until sauce-like consistency is achieved. Allow to cook approximately fifteen minutes, stirring occasionally. Add stock should mixture become too thick. Add shrimp, green onions and parsley and continue to cook five additional minutes. Season to taste using salt and black pepper. Serve over hot white rice using a dash of Louisiana Gold.


----------



## VelezReba (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe! 
I would love to try it today! Yummy!



_________________
rules for checkers


----------

